# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Απορία (πομπός smart kit)

## akisbach

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Πήρα απο τη Σμαρτ κιτ τον μικροπομπό 0,2 Watt και τον μονταρισα συμφωνα με τις οδηγείες που περιειχε το κουτί.
Εκτος του οτι θέλει πολύ καλο συντονισμό με τις συχνοτητες (αλλο θέμα αυτό!!!  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  ) , μου ζεσταινεται ένα τρανζίστορ με μεταλλικό περιβλημα. (2Ν2222Α). Δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι καιει τοσο πολύ ,αλλα πάντως ειναι αρκετα ζεστό. Τι μπορεί να συμβαινει?  Υπάρχει κινδυνος να καει? Ή ειναι φυσιολογικό να αναπτύσει καποια θερμοκρασία επάνω του. 


Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων.

Άκης

----------


## amiga

Εμένα με 9Volt μπαταρία δεν ζεσταινόταν καθόλου

----------


## _ab

Tο εκανα και εγω εχθες,και εμενα πηρε φωτια μεχρι και η αντισταση που εχει 10Ω στον εκπομπο του 2Ν2222.Το 2Ν2222 μολις το αγγιξα επαθα εγκαυμα!!!Λεει πως λειτουργει με 30ΜΑ και εμενα τραβαγε 200!!!!!Βεβαια εγω δεν ειχα βαλει την R6 που λεει πως εαν συνδεσεις walkman τοτε την αφαιρεις....και βεβαια δεν εβαλα walkman αλλα δεν νομιζω να φταιει αυτο...Καμια ιδεα??? το 1009D δινει τωρα η σμαρτ και το περοδικο που εχω που ειναι παλι της σμαρτ αλλα λιγο πιο παλιο ειναι το 2.Εγω εκανα το 2 εσυ εκανες το πρωτο????στο περιοδικο λεει πως ειναι 0,2w και στο site της τον δινει σαν 1w

----------


## leosedf

Μήπως έχετε κάνει κάποιο λάθος στο μοντάρισμα? κανενα βραχυκύκλωμα??

Τα smart kit δεν φημίζονται και για τα μελετημένα σχέδια που έχουν.

Ελέγξτε ξανά το κύκλωμα για το παραμικρό λαθάκι

----------


## akisbach

εγώ εκανα αυτό με τα 0.2 Βατ. Το έχω κοιτάξι χιλιες φορες και δεν βλεπω κανενα λάθος να εκανα. 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ! Για να πω την αληθεια δεν με εξεπληξαν οι δυνατοτητες αυτου του << εξαιρετικού μικροπομπού>  οπως περιγραφει η σμαρτ κιτ. Εσυ καταφερες να το συντονισεις καλά? Πόσα μετρα εχει εμβέλεια?  ΤΟ δικό μου ειανι για τα σκουπίδια

----------


## leosedf

Και το δικό μου για τα σκουπίδια ηταν  :Very Happy:

----------


## _ab

Σημερα πηγα και αγορασα το κιτ με το 1βαττ.Λοιπον το σχεδιο που ειχε ειναι το πρωτο με το 2Ν2219 ομως....Το δευτερο πρεπει να ειναι Μπουρ**λε ολε.Βεβαια το θελω απο δωματιο σε δωματιο και ετσι μου κανει δουλεια.Τωρα κατι τελευταιο αντι για μικρωφωνο εαν θελω να συνδεσω εισοδο walkman τι αντισταση να βαλω(μιλαω βασει το πρωτο σχεδιο.....)Φιλε akisbach μπορεις να δημοσιευσεις το σχεδιακι του 0,2βαττ να δουμε διαφορες????Κοιτα και την τροφοδοσια σου.....και βαλε μια 100Ω αντι τον 10Ω που πρεπει να εχεις ατον εκπομπο του 2Ν2222

----------


## Killo_Watt

Επειδή έχω χάση το σχέδιο από το 0,2watt ths smart kit  αν το έχει κάποιος ας το στείλει??? Φίλε ab_ μήπως το έχεις εσύ?? (δεν είμαι τυφλός το βλέπω αλλά θέλω και τα υλικά και το pcb αν γίνεται)

----------


## gRooV

Πάντως και εγώ θυμάμαι ότι το τρανζίστορ ψηνόταν στο συγκεκριμένο κιτ!! Βάλε μία ψύχτρα αστεράκι μπας και ζήσει!  :P

----------


## amiga

R1 : 100R
R2,R3 : 10K
R4 : 4K7
R5 : 220K
VR1 : 22K

C1 : 3.3pF
C2,C4 : 470pF
C3,C5 : 4,7uF / 35V
C6 : 4-14 pF

TR1: 2N2219
TR2 : BC548

----------


## tzitzikas

το πηνιο θυμαμε οτι ειναι κατω στο τυπομενο.εσυ μπορεις να βαλεις 4 σπειρες 6-8 χιλιοστα διαμετρο με συρμα 1 χιλιοστο και στο συλλεκτη του 2Ν2219 να συνδεσεις ενα πυκνωτη 10 pf και σστο αλλο του ακρο να συνδεσεις την κεραια.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! 

Πιο σωστά είναι να ζηταω την ψυχτρα σαν ψυχτρα η σαν ψυγείο… κάποτε είπα σε ένα μαγαζί ότι θέλω ψυχτρα κορόνα (κάπου το έχω διαβάσει…) και με κοίταγε σαν να ειρθα από το διάστημα….

----------


## Killo_Watt

Χίλια συγνώμη αλλά τώρα το πρόσεξα αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι το 1watt… Μπερδεύτηκα επειδή κάποιος ανάφερε ότι είναι 0.2watt όπως αναφέρθηκε ότι το έφτιαξε με 2n2222 οπότε…. Ενώ όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει ο φίλος amiga το τρανζίστορ είναι το 2n2219. Αν παρόλα αυτά κάποιος έχει το κυκλομα του 0,2watt ας το δημοσιεύσει

----------


## amiga

VCC = 9V

----------


## Killo_Watt

Ευχαριστώ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FERCHAT ILIAS

Καλησπέρα πεδία είμαι καινούριος μέλος τής σελίδα σας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ένα πρόβλημα που εδώ και 10 χρονιά περίπου με ταλαίπωρη και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε γνωρίζω από τέτοια πράγματα αλλά απόκτησα αφτω το πομπό το smart kit 4watt όλα αφτα τα χρονιά το παλεύω δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω τίποτα θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια κάποιου να μου εξηγείσαι σε 3 πράγματα:
  1.πος μπορώ να εξαφανίσω το μόνιμο θόρυβο που επικρατή όταν σταματισι ο ήχος του τραγουδιού 
  2. το πομπό το έχω μέσα σε ένα σιδερένιο κουτί μαζί με το τροφοδότη ρεύματος αν πειράζει η όχι
  3. αν ξερή κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω σταθερά σε μια ισχνότητα (το προσπεκτους που έχω δεν βοηθαη και πόλη λόγω του ότι δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά)


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ

----------


## electron

Ηλία το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να διαθέτει πυκνωτές απόζευξης της rf συχνότητας, της τάξης των pf αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Επίσης μια άλλη λύση που βοηθά στην μείωση του βόμβου, είναι η χρήση ομοαξονικού καλωδίου για την τροφοδότιση της τάσης της πλακέτας του πομπού.
Σχετικά με την σταθερότητα της συχνότητας εκπομπής δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί σε απόλυτο βαθμό, όμως θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί αισθητά αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι σταθεροποιημένο κι αν εχεις ικανοποιητικό ανεμισμό στο κουτί του πομπού.Απόλυτη σταθερότητα έχεις μόνο με την χρήση pll.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Καλησπέρα πεδία είμαι καινούριος μέλος τής σελίδα σας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ένα πρόβλημα που εδώ και 10 χρονιά περίπου με ταλαίπωρη και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε γνωρίζω από τέτοια πράγματα αλλά απόκτησα αφτω το πομπό το smart kit 4watt όλα αφτα τα χρονιά το παλεύω δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω τίποτα θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια κάποιου να μου εξηγείσαι σε 3 πράγματα:
>   1.πος μπορώ να εξαφανίσω το μόνιμο θόρυβο που επικρατή όταν σταματισι ο ήχος του τραγουδιού 
>   2. το πομπό το έχω μέσα σε ένα σιδερένιο κουτί μαζί με το τροφοδότη ρεύματος αν πειράζει η όχι
>   3. αν ξερή κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω σταθερά σε μια ισχνότητα (το προσπεκτους που έχω δεν βοηθαη και πόλη λόγω του ότι δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά)
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ



1+2. : για να εξαλείψεις τους θορύβους από την τροφοδοσία απομάκρυνε το τροφοδοτικό από τον πομπό!
3. το ότι "τσουλάει" στη συχνότητα έχει να κάνει με τη τροφοδοσία: αν δεν είναι σταθεροποιημένη το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί ποτέ...(και να σταθεροποιηθεί δε θα λυθεί και πάλι,απλά δεν θα είναι τόσο έντονο...)
4.Και πάμε στα βασικά: είναι συντονισμένο σωστά;αν ναι πρέπει με μια καλή κεραία να "χτυπάς" 10-15 κμ για πλάκα...
(έχω πομπό 4W και  20 χρόνια τώρα δουλεύει άψογα...)  :Wink: 


Μα καλά,*10 ολόκληρα χρόνια* και δεν κατάφερες να λύσεις αυτά τα θέματα; μάλλον δεν ασχολήθηκες "ζεστά".... :Rolleyes:

----------


## NOE

> Καλησπέρα πεδία είμαι καινούριος μέλος τής σελίδα σας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ένα πρόβλημα που εδώ και 10 χρονιά περίπου με ταλαίπωρη και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε γνωρίζω από τέτοια πράγματα αλλά απόκτησα αφτω το πομπό το smart kit 4watt όλα αφτα τα χρονιά το παλεύω δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω τίποτα θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια κάποιου να μου εξηγείσαι σε 3 πράγματα:
>   1.πος μπορώ να εξαφανίσω το μόνιμο θόρυβο που επικρατή όταν σταματισι ο ήχος του τραγουδιού 
>   2. το πομπό το έχω μέσα σε ένα σιδερένιο κουτί μαζί με το τροφοδότη ρεύματος αν πειράζει η όχι
>   3. αν ξερή κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω σταθερά σε μια ισχνότητα (το προσπεκτους που έχω δεν βοηθαη και πόλη λόγω του ότι δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά)
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ




Καλημέρα,

Καταρχάς για να μην έχει βόμβο:
Πρέπει να έχεις ένα πάρα πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό. Το τροφοδοτικό δέν είναι ανάγκη να το εχεις μακριά από τον πομπό (άλωστε οι μεγάλες καλωδιώσεις είναι πρόβλημα), ούτε είναι ανάγκη να χρησημοποιήσεις ομοαξονικό καλωδιο τροφοδοσίας.

Απλά αντικατέστησε το τροφοδοτικό σου με ένα καλά σταθεροποιημένο,θωράκισε το για να μην επιρεάζεται από τις υψηλες συχνότητες,βάλτου στην έξοδο πυκνωτές 2χ100pf, 2χ1nf, 2χ10nf, 2χ100nf καλής ποιότητας - και μερικούς ηλεκτρολυτηκούς μεγάλης χωριτικότητας, επίσης βάλτου στον ΘΕΤΙΚΟ πόλο ένα πηνίο VK200 σε σειρά,συγουρέψου ότι έχεις καλές γειώσεις τόσο στο τροφοδοτικό όσο και στο πομπό, καλό είναι να γειώσεις τον πομπό σε πολλά σημεία (οι γειώσεις είναι βασικότατες).Αν μετά από αυτό συνεχίσει να έχει βόμβο (αν και δε νομίζω..) τότε πρέπει να θωρακίσεις τη βαθμίδα ταλάντωσης του πομπού.
Για την ολίσθηση συχνότητας:
Αυτό οφείλεται στα τραζνίστορ που όσο λειτουργούν ζεστένοντε και μεταβάλοντε τα χαρακτηριστικά τους (ρευματα πολωσης - χωριτηκότητες), επίσης οφείλεται σε μεταβολές του φορτίου (για παράδειγμα όταν ο πομπος δουλευει, αν κουνάς τη κεραία ή αν πηγαίνεις κοντά της ή αν την πιάνεις με τα χέρια τότε αλλάζει η συχνοτητα του πομπού). Η λύση είναι μία.... να βάλεις PLL (απλά αυτό είναι κάπως πολύπλοκο και απαιτεί εμπειρία, επίσης πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις αρκετά τη βαθμιδα ταλάντωσης του πομπού σου). Εναλακτικά αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι: 

Καλός συντονισμός του πομπού για να μή ζορίζοντε τα τρανζίστορ και ζεστένοντε.Καλός αερισμος, ίσως καλό θα είναι να βάλεις και ανεμιστηράκι στο κουτί του πομπού για να κρατά την θερμοκρασία των τρανζίστορ σταθερά σε ένα σημείο.Να δουλεψεις τον πομπο σε λίγο μικρότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (θα μειωθεί λίγο η ισχύς του αλλά θα αυξηθει η σταθερότητα του).Να βάλεις μια καλή κεραία, συντονισμένη-με λίγα στάσιμα, που θα βρήσκεται σε σταθερές συνθήκες (δηλαδή να μήν την έχεις δίπλα σου που μπορεί τη μία στιγμή να είσαι κοντά της και την άλλη στιγμή μακριά της.. αυτό επιρεάζει τη συχνότητα).

Για να συντονιστεί σωστά ο πομπός πρέπει, να τον συντονίσεις .... να τον αφήσεις 10' να δουλεψει ώστε να αποκτήσει τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του.... και να τον ξανασυντονίσεις.

----------


## freewind

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Καταρχάς για να μην έχει βόμβο:
> Πρέπει να έχεις ένα πάρα πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό. Το τροφοδοτικό δέν είναι ανάγκη να το εχεις μακριά από τον πομπό (άλωστε οι μεγάλες καλωδιώσεις είναι πρόβλημα), ούτε είναι ανάγκη να χρησημοποιήσεις ομοαξονικό καλωδιο τροφοδοσίας.
> 
> Απλά αντικατέστησε το τροφοδοτικό σου με ένα καλά σταθεροποιημένο,θωράκισε το για να μην επιρεάζεται από τις υψηλες συχνότητες,βάλτου στην έξοδο πυκνωτές 2χ100pf, 2χ1nf, 2χ10nf, 2χ100nf καλής ποιότητας - και μερικούς ηλεκτρολυτηκούς μεγάλης χωριτικότητας, επίσης βάλτου στον ΘΕΤΙΚΟ πόλο ένα πηνίο VK200 σε σειρά,συγουρέψου ότι έχεις καλές γειώσεις τόσο στο τροφοδοτικό όσο και στο πομπό, καλό είναι να γειώσεις τον πομπό σε πολλά σημεία (οι γειώσεις είναι βασικότατες).Αν μετά από αυτό συνεχίσει να έχει βόμβο (αν και δε νομίζω..) τότε πρέπει να θωρακίσεις τη βαθμίδα ταλάντωσης του πομπού.Για την ολίσθηση συχνότητας:
> Αυτό οφείλεται στα τραζνίστορ που όσο λειτουργούν ζεστένοντε και μεταβάλοντε τα χαρακτηριστικά τους (ρευματα πολωσης - χωριτηκότητες), επίσης οφείλεται σε μεταβολές του φορτίου (για παράδειγμα όταν ο πομπος δουλευει, αν κουνάς τη κεραία ή αν πηγαίνεις κοντά της ή αν την πιάνεις με τα χέρια τότε αλλάζει η συχνοτητα του πομπού). Η λύση είναι μία.... να βάλεις PLL (απλά αυτό είναι κάπως πολύπλοκο και απαιτεί εμπειρία, επίσης πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις αρκετά τη βαθμιδα ταλάντωσης του πομπού σου). Εναλακτικά αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι: 
> 
> Καλός συντονισμός του πομπού για να μή ζορίζοντε τα τρανζίστορ και ζεστένοντε.Καλός αερισμος, ίσως καλό θα είναι να βάλεις και ανεμιστηράκι στο κουτί του πομπού για να κρατά την θερμοκρασία των τρανζίστορ σταθερά σε ένα σημείο.Να δουλεψεις τον πομπο σε λίγο μικρότερη τάση τροφοδοσίας (θα μειωθεί λίγο η ισχύς του αλλά θα αυξηθει η σταθερότητα του).Να βάλεις μια καλή κεραία, συντονισμένη-με λίγα στάσιμα, που θα βρήσκεται σε σταθερές συνθήκες (δηλαδή να μήν την έχεις δίπλα σου που μπορεί τη μία στιγμή να είσαι κοντά της και την άλλη στιγμή μακριά της.. αυτό επιρεάζει τη συχνότητα).Για να συντονιστεί σωστά ο πομπός πρέπει, να τον συντονίσεις .... να τον αφήσεις 10' να δουλεψει ώστε να αποκτήσει τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας του.... και να τον ξανασυντονίσεις.



+1000 οτι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις για αυτό τον πομπό είναι τα παραπάνω.Οσο για τη σταθερότητα συχνότητας μπορείς να διακόψεις την πίστα τροφοδοσίας της βαθμίδας του ταλαντωτή και να παρεμβάλεις ενα σταθεροποιητή 7809 για να δουλέυει ο ταλαντωτής σε χαμηλή τάση και να μην ζεσταίνεται πολύ,στις υπόλοιπες βαθμίδες ρίξε και 15V μετά για να πάρεις την ισχύ που έχασες απο τη μείωση τάσης του ταλαντωτή :Wink: Α βάλε και καμιά ψύκτρα.!

----------


## αθικτον

FM SUPPLY.JPG



> Καλησπέρα πεδία είμαι καινούργιο μέλος τής σελίδα σας θα ήθελα κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με ένα πρόβλημα που εδώ και 10 χρονιά περίπου με ταλαίπωρει και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ούτε γνωρίζω από τέτοια πράγματα αλλά απόκτησα αφτο το πομπό το smart kit 4watt όλα αφτα τα χρονιά το παλεύω δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω τίποτα θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια κάποιου να μου εξηγείσει 3 πράγματα:
>   1.πως μπορώ να εξαφανίσω το μόνιμο θόρυβο που επικρατει όταν σταματισει ο ήχος του τραγουδιού 
>   2. το πομπό το έχω μέσα σε ένα σιδερένιο κουτί μαζί με το τροφοδότικο ρεύματος αν πειράζει η όχι
>   3. αν ξερει κάποιος να μου πει πώς μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω σταθερά σε μια συχνότητα (το προσπεκτους που έχω δεν βοηθαει και πόλυ λόγω του ότι δεν γνωρίζω από αυτά)
> 
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



Καλημερα φιλε (FERCHAT ILIAS). Εχει περασει 1χρονος που ζητησες τη βοηθεια του "φορουμ". Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε .
Με αυτο το κυκλωμα τροφοδοτικου,ειδικου για πομπους ,ολοι οι βομβοι θα σταματησουν ,στο εγγυωμαι .Ειναι κατι που στην εποχη μου κανεις δεν το δινε ,θεωρουνταν μυστικο. 

Αν χρησιμοποιησεις " rf  τρανζιστορ" τοτε το αποτελεσμα γινεται βελτιστο.

Παρτο και απολαυσε τον πομπο σου, χωρις βομβο.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## JOUN

^^ Kαι σιγα μην τα δει ποτε..Μπηκε μια φορα ,εγραψε  οτι εγραψε και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκε..

----------


## αθικτον

> ^^ Kαι σιγα μην τα δει ποτε..Μπηκε μια φορα ,εγραψε  οτι εγραψε και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκε..



Καλησπερα φιλε Γιωργο (παρ'ολιγο να σε πω σταυρο μπερδευτικα). 

Εγω του'στειλα και "πμ" για να σιγουρευτω οτι θα το δει. Γιατι ειναι κριμα να του βγαζει βομβο και να μην ξερει πως να το φτιαξει.

Δεν με πειραζει που δε συμμετεχει στο "φορουμ" εξαλου ο ανθρωπος, ειπε οτι δεν ειναι γνωστης.
Οποτε πως να ποσταρει;

φιλικα, (Συνονοματος), Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γειασας παιδες που με γυρισατε ;;;

με περιπου τετοιο πομπουδακι εκανα τις πρωτες εφεμτζιδικες εκπομπες και για να μην εχω απολειες το εβαλα μεσα στο κουτακι του διπολου και την διαμορφωση μεσω διαμορφωτη στην τροφοδωσια με ενα διαμορφοτακι απο ενα παλιο τρανζιστορακι που ηταν βανδαλισμενο πολυ καλες εποχες , μετα αρχισαν τα λαμπατα αυτοταλαντοτα μεχρι εκει εφτανε η τσεπη τοτε .

----------


## αθικτον

> γειασας παιδες που με γυρισατε ;;;
> 
> με περιπου τετοιο πομπουδακι εκανα τις πρωτες εφεμτζιδικες εκπομπες και για να μην εχω απολειες το εβαλα μεσα στο κουτακι του διπολου και την διαμορφωση μεσω διαμορφωτη στην τροφοδωσια με ενα διαμορφοτακι απο ενα παλιο τρανζιστορακι που ηταν βανδαλισμενο πολυ καλες εποχες , μετα αρχισαν τα λαμπατα αυτοταλαντοτα μεχρι εκει εφτανε η τσεπη τοτε .



Καλησπερα φιλε Νικο. Την 504 την ειχες φτιαξει ποτε;

----------


## JOUN

> Καλησπερα φιλε Γιωργο (παρ'ολιγο να σε πω σταυρο μπερδευτικα). 
> 
> Εγω του'στειλα και "πμ" για να σιγουρευτω οτι θα το δει. Γιατι ειναι κριμα να του βγαζει βομβο και να μην ξερει πως να το φτιαξει.
> 
> Δεν με πειραζει που δε συμμετεχει στο "φορουμ" εξαλου ο ανθρωπος, ειπε οτι δεν ειναι γνωστης.
> Οποτε πως να ποσταρει;
> 
> φιλικα, (Συνονοματος), Γιωργος (αθικτον).



Γραφτηκε Απριλιο 2010, την επομενη μερα  εβαλε δυο φορες ακριβως το ιδιο μυνημα(αυτο που απαντησες) και τελευταια φορα μπηκε Μαιο του 2010.Μαλλον δεν θα απαντησει ποτε  το ΠΜ σου..

----------


## αθικτον

> Γραφτηκε Απριλιο 2010, την επομενη μερα  εβαλε δυο φορες ακριβως το ιδιο μυνημα(αυτο που απαντησες) και τελευταια φορα μπηκε Μαιο του 2010.Μαλλον δεν θα απαντησει ποτε  το ΠΜ σου..



Ποτε δεν ξερεις.. Ολο και κατι θα μπει να δει ,κι αν κανει "log in"
Θα "φλασαρει" στην οθονη του το μηνυμα ,δεν μπορει να μην το δει, εστω απο περιεργεια.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> Καλησπερα φιλε Νικο. Την 504 την ειχες φτιαξει ποτε;



ειναι να την ξεχνας  η EL 504 ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ H λαμπα του φτωχου ερασιτεχνη τι λες δεν ξεχνιεται τποτα ββ 105  100 + 100  στη καλυτερη φαση μετασχηματιστη 2χ 250/ 6.3 οταν η τσεπη ηταν γεματη ΒΥ 127 ( τοτε ηταν οι πιο καλες εποχες σημερα θα γεμισουν οι φυλακες για να βγουν τα υπολοιπα )

----------


## αθικτον

Ηταν ωραιο μηχανημα..περασε ομως σιωπηρα στην αφανεια .Καημο το'χα να το'βαζε στο εξωφυλλο η τεχνικη εκλογη ,να το καμαρωνα (πλην του ερασιτεχνη του "ποπ").Με λιγα λεφτα ,εκανες το ονειρο πραγματικοτητα. Εγω δεν μπορεσα ποτε να εκπεμψω (γειτονες, χαμηλη ταρατσα) ,τωρα δεν το ρισκαρω ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα αν σε τσιμπησουν..περασαν και τα χρονια,μονο σε "dummy" λοιπον και νυχτα.

Υλικο για κατασκευη λαμπατου, μεγαλου μηχανηματος εχω. Θα μου πεις,γιατι το αγορασες; Η απαντηση ειναι απο στεναχωρια. Mικρος οι γονεις μου ,δεν ηθελαν με τιποτα να ασχολουμαι με τετοια .Ειχα λοιπον παρει κρυφα τα υλικα και βαζωντας τα 
σ'ενα "π" αλουμινιου ειχα το δικο μου μηχανημα.(πριν απ'αυτο ειχα μια "el84"σε...κοντρα πλακε ! ).

Καθομουνα λοιπον τα βραδια και το πειραζα..δοκιμαζα "βαρικαπ",αλλαζα πολωση ,προενισχυτες, πυκνωτακια στις ΒΥ127 για το βομβο(τον οποιο δεν καταφερα ποτε να εξαλειψω εντελως,γενικα οτι στοχο βαζω στη ζωη μου ποτε δεν τον πετυχαινω..τελος παντων).

Θυμαμαι,δεν μ'αρεσε η διαμορφωση και ετριβα το κατσαβιδι στην ανοδο της λαμπας και εβγαζε πολυ καθαρα τα "σκρατς" κι ελεγα :"απο'δω θα βγαζει ωραιο ηχο", δεν ηξερα τοτε οτι μπορουσε να γινει.
Ειχανε μυστικα τα μηχανηματα, που δεν τα εβαζαν
στα σχεδια.Κυριως καποιος στο μοναστηρακι (ονοματα δε λεμε),αλλα δημοσιευε,κι αλλα πουλαγε.

Θα ειχε πιστευω συλλεκτικο ενδιαφερον η κατασκευη της 504 με..."PLL" (μη φωναξετε οι υπολοιποι ισως και να γινεται) ο λογος; καθαρα συναισθηματικος.Πολλοι θα ηθελαν να το'χουν σε σχεδιο στο αρχειο τους ,να το δειχνουν στους φιλους τους και να ξεκινανε συζητησεις για κεινη τη μαγικη εποχη ,να λεει ο καθενας την ιστορια του ή για καποιον που ειχε ακουσει.
Για να περναει ομορφα η ζωη χωρις αγχος ,με ομορφα πραγματα ,γιατι αυτα ειναι που μενουν,να θυμομαστε...

φιλικα Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------

